

Why Do We See Security Awareness Training Programs Fail? - infosecbuzz
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/securitybuzz/5-reasons-why-security-awareness-fail

======
tempodox
This evil spam source should be barred from appearing on HN again.

